# CPT 52000 (Cysto) modifier 59



## graslea (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm having a problem with determining a correct modifer for CPT code 52000 (Cysto).
Our new system is stating that it should always have a 59 modifier (CPT book states "seperate procedure") I believe that this code should have a 51 modifier (when done with another procedure) not a modifer 59.

 Can someone please help me?


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 28, 2013)

Use the 51 only.


----------



## graslea (Mar 28, 2013)

That is what I thought.

Thank you for the clarification


----------

